# Does this look like a safe container to you?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There is a link there. . .maybe it will show up tomorrow,



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Raid-Essentials-Ant-Spider-Roach-Killer-27-10-oz-Aerosol/740447201


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Which “Safer” big killer was it?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Which “Safer” big killer was it?


Can you see the link?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Can you see the link?


I see the link and it shows Wal Mart and Raid; so how about the name of the Safer bug killer?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@DoomsDave - safer as in safe-er. More safe.
Life is one long teaching moment.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> @DoomsDave - safer as in safe-er. More safe.
> Life is one long teaching moment.


Safer makes many things. Which one are you referring to?

EDIT okay my bad . There’s a brand of “-cides” marketed under the Safer brand name.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I can’t tell what the active ingredient is.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Safer makes many things. Which one are you referring to?
> 
> EDIT okay my bad . There’s a brand of “-cides” marketed under the Safer brand name.


It's 45F here at 4:00PM!  Cold!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> I can’t tell what the active ingredient is.


Geraniol & Mineral Oil. Stinks, imnsho. I've had a sore throat all day from it.

"Geraniol is a *commercially important terpene alcohol* occurring in the essential oils of several aromatic plants. ... In addition to its pleasant odour, geraniol is known to exhibit insecticidal and repellent properties and used as a natural pest control agent exhibiting low toxicity."
(low toxicity to insects)
*Geraniol — A review of a commercially important fragrance *

*





: SC Johnson







www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com




*
*RAID ESSENTIALS ANT, SPIDER & ROACH KILLER 27*
https://images.homedepot-static.com › pdfImages
Nov 24, 2020 — _Safety Data Sheet_ according to Hazard Communication Standard; 29 CFR 1910.1200. _RAID ESSENTIALS ANT_, _SPIDER & ROACH KILLER_ 27. Version 1.0.
15 pages


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Appears to be a relatively safe chemical if not much of a bug killer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Appears to be a relatively safe chemical if not much of a bug killer.


I agree it's safer, but, still can be toxic. If you read the SDS, it can cause inhalation & skin problems, plus. Lipid pneumonia. My question was about the unsafe top. Who wants Mineral Oil & a toxin flying around?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

If the cat dies, be worried.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Then don't buy it again. I do not see the harm myself. If you want an insecticide you want a poison.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Of store it in a cabinet where a cat can't walk over it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Of store it in a cabinet where a cat can't walk over it.


I knew someone would say that, i even wrote it down but it disappeared.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SpentPenny said:


> Then don't buy it again. I do not see the harm myself. If you want an insecticide you want a poison.


It's not the poison, it's the unsafe design.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmmmm. It specifically says "crawling" insects. You'd think flying insects would be more delicate and easier to kill, no? Maybe they just don't want people going around spraying it willy-nilly in the air after dairy flies?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> Hmmmm. It specifically says "crawling" insects. You'd think flying insects would be more delicate and easier to kill, no? Maybe they just don't want people going around spraying it willy-nilly in the air after dairy flies?


I can't remember now if I bought it for flies, roaches or black widows. Good point, but, many roaches fly. 😄 I have seen black widows fly, but, only when the fan sucks them in & throws them at you. Not fun. The dairy flies are resistant just because the dairy farmers have tried so many poisons on them. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> There is a link there. . .maybe it will show up tomorrow,
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Raid-Essentials-Ant-Spider-Roach-Killer-27-10-oz-Aerosol/740447201


I pulled this off your link. If you would have followed directions, the cat wouldn’t have sprayed the bug spray.



> *Directions*
> 
> *Instructions*
> Directions for indoor use: 1. Spray at insect on surface thoroughly. 2. Wipe surfaces if damp. Read entire label. Use only in accordance with label instructions. Shake well before using. Hold container upright. Ensure cap is in the unlocked position. Do not spray up into air. Hold can about 18 inches from an insect or surface being sprayed. Point spray opening toward insect to be sprayed and press button firmly. Insects must be sprayed directly to be killed. Repeat as necessary. Directly contact insects in and on cracks, crevices, behind baseboards, cabinets, walls, ceilings, doors and window frames, around water pipes and appliances where insects are harboring. Contact as many insects as possible. *Twist cap to lock*.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rogerwh said:


> I pulled this off your link. If you would have followed directions, the cat wouldn’t have sprayed the bug spray.


The company didn't know about the lock when I called. I'll look in the morning when there is more light.* I never unscrewed the cap to allow it to spray.*


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That lever hanging off the top is part of the mechanism. Maybe the cat walked over it and jammed it against something?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> That lever hanging off the top is part of the mechanism. Maybe the cat walked over it and jammed it against something?


Maybe, who knows. I slept thru it. There could have been a small earthquake, also, which knocked the alcohol against the can. Not kidding. I think it's unsafe to be so easily sprayed.



rogerwh said:


> I pulled this off your link. If you would have followed directions, the cat wouldn’t have sprayed the bug spray.


Yes, it says to spray each insect individually. Do you think that's practical? Many substances would kill insects if I sprayed them individually. There are lock and unlock markings that are hard to see on the cap. They're in the same green, only raised slightly. It took several tries to lock it. so, it was unlocked to begin with. I still maintain it is an unsafe design.

I'm not saying it's right but most people do not read all the tiny print before using & a toddler certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Why would this even be available to a toddler?

Seems like much ado about nothing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Joeywhat said:


> Why would this even be available to a toddler?
> 
> Seems like much ado about nothing.


Well, buy one & see what you think. A pesticide should not be able to be so easily sprayed. 
You seriously don't know all that toddlers get into?
Someone tried to make it pretty like an air freshener you might have on the counter.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Well, buy one & see what you think. A pesticide should not be able to be so easily sprayed.
> You seriously don't know all that toddlers get into?
> Someone tried to make it pretty like an air freshener you might have on the counter.


Absurd. If a toddler gets into insecticide then you have failed as a parent. Doesn't take a lot of effort or thought to keep it out of reach.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Joeywhat said:


> Absurd. If a toddler gets into insecticide then you have failed as a parent. Doesn't take a lot of effort or thought to keep it out of reach.











Death among children and adolescents: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


The information below is from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).




medlineplus.gov


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmmm

Aerosol sprays, if that’s what the cat sprayed in the OP, apparently aren’t safe from accidental application or discharge, unless they have a safety latch or something like that on the spray thingie.

“Pump” sprayers you have to squeeze with your fingers to discharge aren’t idiot proof, either. I’ve had them release contents if knocked over, especially from a high shelf, when they break, especially falling from a high shelf to a hard floor.

Aside from all that….

@Nik333 it looks like that bug killer in the OP wasn’t working for the flies in question (correct me if I’m wrong). For what it’s worth, I’ve been faced with that same question in my time and the huge problem is that effective bug killers aren’t something you want to spray around where you or the kitties get exposed on a regular basis.

Hopeful hype aside, I’ve never run across any truly effective “repellents,” whether chemicals or “vibrators” or similar.

I also know, though, how vexing swarms of farm flies can be. If I run across something, I’ll advise.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I bought this as a safer insecticide for the ever-present dairy flies here, though, they seem to like the smell & are untouched.
> I had the container in a box & woke up to an over-whelming smell. Apparently, a cat had walked over the box & the can was easily sprayed all over, during the night, or something else in the box had leaned against the can. There is no cap.


Those aerosols without a cap are usually designed with a recessed trigger to prevent most objects that are set on top won't make it squirt. Of course a cat could be an exception, but from what I know about cats the squirt wouldn't last more than a Nanosecond and the container could be on the opposite side of the room because of him coming outta the starting blocks at a hi rate of speed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> . . .effective bug killers aren’t something you want to spray around where you or the kitties get exposed on a regular basis.


That's the whole point. I'm fanatical about poisons around people and animals. It was only in a box, not even being sprayed in that room. I didn't appreciate having it all over. But, Roger is right, I should have read all the tiny print. Still, the container's cap wasn't latched on either of two I had bought.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> That's the whole point. I'm fanatical about poisons around people and animals. It was only in a box, not even being sprayed in that room. I didn't appreciate having it all over. But, Roger is right, I should have read all the tiny print. Still, the container's cap wasn't latched on either of two I had bought.


Time was, I discounted that fly business, till I visited a friend in Chino Hills in 1987 or 1988 who was sometimes downwind from the dairy farms in nearby Chino. Sometimes depending on the wind shifting.

One day I visited him and his nice suburban McMansion was covered with flies, holy cow, bull and calf. He hosed them down with liquid Sevin in a hose end sprayer, but that was only good for one shot.

He tried lots of stuff nothing really worked.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wind, as in fans work. Fly tape and that Tomcat glue trap for mice. The flies like the shiny white board.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Wind, as in fans work. Fly tape and that Tomcat glue trap for mice. The flies like the shiny white board.


Wind in the right direction.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Wind in the right direction.


I just create a gentle cyclone. I mean indoors.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

If the wind works, I'll suggest that to a friend who's having issues with _Eau de Chino_ (flies and the odor from dairy cattle).


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

An ant & crawling bug killer is not going to work against flying insects. Get the right stuff.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

vandamme said:


> An ant & crawling bug killer is not going to work against flying insects. Get the right stuff.


A lot depends on what the stuff in question actually is.

Some old standbys like Sevin work to kill any bug they hit, flying or crawling. The trick (and usually the problem) is to hit them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The ingredients are usually the same.

*Raid Multi-Insect Killer*
d-Phenothrin 0.125%
Prallethrin 0.100%


*Raid Flying Insect Killer*
d-Phenothrin 0.125%
Prallethrin 0.100%

My OP was concerning the safety of the can.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> A lot depends on what the stuff in question actually is.
> 
> Some old standbys like Sevin work to kill any bug they hit, flying or crawling. The trick (and usually the problem) is to hit them.


I didn't know it is banned in a lot of countries.

"Gardeners in the United States freely use Sevin but *the chemical is banned in many countries* like the United Kingdom, Denmark, Australia, Germany, Sweden, Iran, and Angola."

*Is Sevin dust safe for vegetable gardens? - Evergreen Seeds*
https://www.evergreenseeds.com › Advice


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

In general, I don't like using bug killers anyway. The simple reason is that once you get in the habit of doing that, you kill the helpful insects that eat the others, and you can find yourself in a kind of "chemical addiction spiral" where you do nothing but spray bug killers. Chemical companies love that, of course. And I sold lots of bug killers when I ran the garden shop back in ancient times.

I almost never use insecticides in my house or garden, or office at any time. Predatory insects, birds, lizards, frogs, toads and spiders, feasting together, can keep insect populations under control pretty well.

For my part I would not use bug killers on plants I plan to eat. Period. If you can't keep the bugs from the killing that crop, time to find a new crop. 

But I've found that many people get upset enough about "bugs" that they'll even bend their own prohibitions to "get rid of them." Even if that's an illusion at best. Ants are a classic example.

On the other hand, there are times when you have to use insect killers, like when you have a bad infestation of fleas or roaches, and there's no other way to deal with them.

The key distinction is whether the insects actually harm things (roaches can short out electronics) or they're just "annoying."


----------

